# I need a 10g light fixture



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Anyone have a 10g light fixture thay could bring to the next meeting??? I had been wanting to put another one on the tank but just haven't had the motivation yet. My fixture quit today so I figured there's my motivation 

I only need the fixture and it doesn't have to work, but that would be a bonus. I can trade "green" for it, either plants or cash


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

I have an extra one if you want it Matt. Just say when you would like it. I can stop by anytime but Saturday Afternoon. Or after 2:00pm Friday.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

For some reason the fixture worked this morning when the timer kicked on??? Probably operator error 

I can still use the fixture just no hurry for it since the other one is working. I've been wanting to try another 15w on the 10g for a while now. Now I will see if Excel alone is enough for 3wpg on a 10g tank  I really don't want to do CO2 on this tank too!

If you can bring it to the meeting, I would appreciate it!


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

Will do. Is the emmersed setup looking any better?


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

2wpg is working great without co2 and ferts right now in my tank.


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> 2wpg is working great without co2 and ferts right now in my tank.


???????


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=55894#post55894


----------



## Simpte 27 (Jul 16, 2004)

turtlehead said:


> http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/showthread.php?p=55894#post55894


I'm not sure I understand what this has to do with Matt's emmersed setup.


----------



## turtlehead (Nov 27, 2004)

I'm just saying, that 3wpg will be fine with only excel.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

Thanks for the input Turtlehead...time will tell on that I'm sure. I don't dose or maintain this tank very well...it is supposed to be a low light low maintenance setup after all  Hopefully things go well with the added light.

As a side note, I replaced the GE Plant and Aquarium lamp that was in this fixture with a GE Fresh and Saltwater (9325K) lamp and am already seeing what appears to be new growth on some of the pearlweed. Of course, changing the light was what caused it not to work in the first place


----------

